# Greetings from the 'Bay State'



## Ramirez412001 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hello all,

Glad to be here with those who know. I'm sure I'll be using this site a lot.

Ramirez412001


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.Greetings from Poland.


----------

